# Cichlid I.D's? Plenty of pics



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi guys, just thought i would add some pics of my tank, an ask to confirm a few ID's too if possible. Most of these will be moving to a new 6x2x2 180gal pretty soon as i know the stocking is all kinds of wrong. Bought all the agressiv fish as Juvies so i could get an idea of what ones i wanted to keep

Think this is a False Green terror, it was bought labelled as an Acara


















Gt and Parrot, female GT









Possible false Gt again?









Nice pic of my severum









This is the fish I'm unsure of, it has started breeding with my Parrot. It was sold as a Blue Acara. Anyone any ideas?









My personal favourite photo for some reason









EBJD









Big Poser









Possible Hybrid again


















And finally, a full tank shot. As i say, soon to be upgraded from 90gal to 180gal









Any comments welcome, especially about I.D's, thanks for looking,

[/img]Vinny


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You are right, the fish in the first and forth pic is a gold saum green terror. The one breeding with your fake parrot (6th pic) is indeed a blue acara.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks. Wow, that definately a full Blue acara? Those stripes are pretty much permenant, which led me to believe it could be a convict cross. At first I just thought they were stress bars but they have just stayed.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they could be on there because it is breeding with your parrot.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Guess it is an acara then. Think it will be going to my 62gal now to stop the breeding.


----------

